# Why doesnt the TT have push button start?



## JPAV8S4U (May 23, 2009)

Maybe this is widely known, but I have always wondered. Seems like the TT is the oddball car of the audi line. Last car to have LED Headlight across the model range.... no push button start.... basic seats in the TTS when S5/S4/S6 have the nicer and more supportive and better looking models. I know that the R8 has the same seat issue..... and I would assume that the S5 seat might not fit , as the headrest is quite high.


----------



## JPAV8S4U (May 23, 2009)

45 views.... Nobody knows why? Figured it would be a comonly talked about subject being that all other audis have it..... Well, most.


----------



## chrisgearhart01 (Aug 19, 2009)

My guess would be is that it is on the same platform as the A3 and it doesn't have push button either. Push button is cool, but after having it in other cars the novelty has worn off. I will say the one I liked the most was in the S2000.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Perhaps the for the same reason that both the TT and A3 have the older NAV/ no MMI ?


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

I my personal opinion, stuff like this doesn't make the car be what it is. I mean, is somehow nice to have it, but...

I remember when I went to the Mini dealer some years ago, and the salesperson was giving me a TV commercial speech useless about fancy and ridiculous stuff the car had - the start button was an example - but he couldn't tell me anything about turbo sizes or spool time. 

Bottom line, the TT is an awesome car, I don't care about a push button to start the engine.

:beer:


----------



## JPAV8S4U (May 23, 2009)

I think that you guys are right.... probably cuz of the A3.... and I completely agree that it doesnt make the car... But seems as though the TTS has gotten the sh!t stick within the S- Shop at Audi. In terms of styling and performance, it is right on... But as far as interior and "toys"... it got second best. 

I guess when they do a makeover of the A3... maybe we will have the new Nav system and push button..... It isnt like the push button is a must have, but when you spend almost 70K (fully loaded in canada is 64K+taxes), you would think that it would have all of the features of a modern car... and everything in the TT competitors range, has it.


----------



## inny (Apr 7, 2010)

This is mainly a function of when the car was designed and engineered. Those others are either newer or recently had interior "face lifts". Ever notice the R8 has MANY TT features such as the same key start, seats and mirrors! Just wish I had that motor (but I'll keep the DSG).


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I'll keep my turn key, I like it better than push button; especially in a performance orientated car.


----------



## JPAV8S4U (May 23, 2009)

inny said:


> This is mainly a function of when the car was designed and engineered. Those others are either newer or recently had interior "face lifts". Ever notice the R8 has MANY TT features such as the same key start, seats and mirrors! Just wish I had that motor (but I'll keep the DSG).


Ill take the R-Tronic  and yup.. noticed all that! Maybe the 2011's will have the new goodies?



NeverOEM said:


> I'll keep my turn key, I like it better than push button; especially in a performance orientated car.


How does a turn key make it any different than a push button? in terms of performance? I dont get it.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

oh it doesnt do a thing for performance, just feels better; ya know?


----------



## JPAV8S4U (May 23, 2009)

NeverOEM said:


> oh it doesnt do a thing for performance, just feels better; ya know?


On my S5.... it sure takes away a tactile feel of the starting experience.... But in some way, Makes me feel like im running an airplane (My day job).... SO they both have their pros..


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

We could go on forever about why certain goodies aren't offered. The 2 things my wife's Q7 has that I want are directional headlights and heated steering wheel. Oh well.

I think the car should have come with 300+ hp and fixed brake calipers, though. So I've had to pay extra for those. I think those 2 things are more important that a push button start.


----------

